# METEOROLOGÍA > Precipitaciones y Seguimiento directo >  AEMET: Informe sobre las precipitaciones del 8 al 16 de junio en la cornisa cantábrica

## Luján

Durante un tiempo estará disponible en esta web de la AEMET el Informe sobre las precipitaciones del 8 al 16 de junio en la cornisa cantábrica, en pdf.

Enlace directo al pdf:

http://www.aemet.es/documentos/es/no...Cantabrico.pdf

----------


## embalses al 100%

Si sabia yo de que iban a sacar, eso no fue normal. Interesante documento :Big Grin: .

----------


## ben-amar

Interesante documento, Lujan; Gracias.
Un saludo

----------

